# How does your garden grow?



## DomGom TheFather

Things are finally poppin' in the veggie garden.
Food is fun.




Green beans are up.



Tomatoes are out of the bathroom, off the porch, planted and caged with carrots in between.



Squash mounds have summer and winter covered.





Cucumber for the kids.



Eggplants are hanging in there.



Just planted beets with my daughter.



I have room for rapini and a second planting of beets. That's about all she'll fit if i want to be able to get in there.

Whatchu got?

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Poonjab

The tweekers tried to grow a garden in my neighborhood. It looks like crap

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

I've never been much of a gardener, I can't plant anything in the ground where I live, so here's my experimental somewhat ambitious pot garden.
The front:



Purple Cherokee and hybrid super sweet cherry tomatoes, habenero and serrano peppers



Blue Lake Pole beans and a mystery pumpkin probably courtesy of a squirrel



Butternut squash from a neighbor



Passion fruit my husband just had to have, looking much happier now that it's been repotted and all the icky leaves cut off



Spanish lavender and rosemary doing well


Scarlett Emperor green beens and lettuce round 2



Sweet peas and some random wild flowers I need to relocate



Also there's some designer white strawberries that supposedly taste like pineapple stashed on a high shelf. Dandelions never did take, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> Dandelions never did take, lol.


Lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

I love beets, are you going to pickle them?


----------



## DomGom TheFather

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> I love beets, are you going to pickle them?


Maybe some. I make beetcakes out of them, mostly. You peel and grate them, add egg, a little flour and rosemary, thyme, black pepper.
Fry them in olive oil till they're like hashbrowns. It's really freaking good. By far my favorite way to eat them and the kids like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

I'm so gonna have to try that! I like beets pickled and cut up small with raw cucumbers and mushrooms, mixed with ranch dressing and topped with sunflower seeds, good for salad or cracker dip.


----------



## Tarantuland

I got Carolina gold, purple Cherokee, lollipop, and cherry tomatoes, Charleston hot, jaloro jalapeño, xoticheco, scorpion, cayenne, purple bell, cherry bomb and Trinidad perfume peppers, red raspberries, black raspberries, aronia berries, young fig tree, blueberries, chamomile, lavender, roses, nasturtiums, okra, pineapple ground cherries, pinto beans, Lima beans, rosemary, thyme, fennel, curry plant, sunflowers, oregano, sweet basil, Neapolitan basil, holy basil, purple basil, cilantro, parsley, bay leaf tree, dill, cucumber, sugar pumpkin, sage, mint, chives, watermelon, carrots, lemon balm, lemon verbena, and lots and lots of strawberries, And definitely more I’m forgetting

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Beautiful garden! Nasturtiums are great, pretty and the flowers taste like radishes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matts inverts

I can only really grow squash. I started my garden during the beginning of COVID but I kept growing it to feed my tortoises and other pets. What is your favorite variety of squash or zucchini? I also started growing grape, tree fern, bromeliads, and oak so I can make my own soils, branches, and terrarium plants.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Matts inverts said:


> What is your favorite variety of squash or zucchini?


Strawberry crown and early straightneck but I'm always changing my mind.


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

@Tarantuland Have you grown the Purple Cherokee tomatoes before? I tried for the first time last year, but they all split open before they were ripe. I was told it could have been caused by watering them in the heat of the day. I hope I'm successful this year, I really want to know what they taste like.


----------



## Introvertebrate

I'd like to grow something, but in my neighborhood the deer would probably eat it.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Introvertebrate said:


> I'd like to grow something, but in my neighborhood the deer would probably eat it.


Fence it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate

We've got a fence.  They have amazing jumping abilities.  To put up a deer-proof barrier would be more work than I'm willing to put into it.


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Introvertebrate said:


> We've got a fence.  They have amazing jumping abilities.  To put up a deer-proof barrier would be more work than I'm willing to put into it.


I've read that marigolds can help deter them, probably not a guarantee though.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Introvertebrate said:


> We've got a fence.  They have amazing jumping abilities.  To put up a deer-proof barrier would be more work than I'm willing to put into it.


I mean just around the plants. They won't usually jump into a small area. A small garden surrounded by chicken wire would probably be safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> ambitious pot garden


Woah there AB is supposed to be family friendly, and here you are showing on your pot garden.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

I knew someone would say it, lol. No need for this amateur to grow it when I can just go get it at the store

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Belladonna is throwing out her first blooms of the year. I planted this one about seven years ago. She's gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantuland

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> @Tarantuland Have you grown the Purple Cherokee tomatoes before? I tried for the first time last year, but they all split open before they were ripe. I was told it could have been caused by watering them in the heat of the day. I hope I'm successful this year, I really want to know what they taste like.


Yeah I did last year. I didn’t get as many as I wanted though. It’s always best to water early morning. If not evening, or at sunset. Never in the middle of the day.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

These ugly weeds my wife likes are back again this year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Tarantuland said:


> Yeah I did last year. I didn’t get as many as I wanted though. It’s always best to water early morning. If not evening, or at sunset. Never in the middle of the day.


I know it sucks though when I forget and see everything all droopy. I have an alarm set now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Real T owners spend their time growing Ts, not plants, you’re either dedicated to the cause or you aren’t.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

viper69 said:


> Real T owners spend their time growing Ts, not plants, you’re either dedicated to the cause or you aren’t.


The problem is that their care is so simple and easy, i need other hobbies to fill my time and keep me excited. 
Plus, i like gardening. I get to eat what I'm working with, sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle

DomGom TheFather said:


> The problem is that their care is so simple and easy, i need other hobbies to fill my time and keep me excited.
> Plus, i like gardening. I get to eat what I'm working with, sometimes.


Wait, you don't eat your tarantulas? Darned vegans.

You have a lovely garden, and it makes me think I should try vegetables, though I have never had much luck with them in the past.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

schmiggle said:


> Wait, you don't eat your tarantulas?


Na. I'm a big softie. I thought i could do meat rabbits years ago because i hunt but after a litter or two, i started to die a little inside. Now, we're down to one from the last litter named slippers and she's a pain in the ass but she's family 'cause she's a pet. I get attatched to anything i take care of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Plus, I only eat arthropods if they're scraped from the bottom of the ocean.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

I planted a Persian mulberry that i started from a cutting. This is year five and i finally have flowers. If i can keep the birds off, there should be some tasty fruit on the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle

DomGom TheFather said:


> I planted a Persian mulberry that i started from a cutting. This is year five and i finally have flowers. If i can keep the birds off, there should be some tasty fruit on the way.
> View attachment 387070
> View attachment 387071


Mulberry is hugely underrated! High yield, no thorns and just delicious. Grows wild around where my parents live all over the place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Every freaking year, man.
The peonies start to bloom, i get ready for a show, a thunderstorm knocks them down and i swear to God I'm going to tie them up next year. 







Still pretty.


Rhodies are bulletproof.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

I may have severely underestimated how much space a pumpkin needs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> I may have severely underestimated how much space a pumpkin needs.
> View attachment 387730


Yeah. They're pigs.
Spacing for mounds is like eight feet.


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

DomGom TheFather said:


> Yeah. They're pigs.
> Spacing for mounds is like eight feet.


Damn this hard ground! I'm going to transplant it in a big tub and cross my fingers, not making any bets on it's survival though. If I don't try something I won't have beans or pumpkins.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> Damn this hard ground! I'm going to transplant it in a big tub and cross my fingers, not making any bets on it's survival though. If I don't try something I won't have beans or pumpkins.


There's still time to plant beans.
If you pull the beans, you could end up with a table pumkin or two. It's just going to need a little fertilizer and light cropping, later. 
When i was in an apartment, i grew blue hubbard squash in a Rubbermaid bin on the deck. It was stunted so the fruit was small but it worked.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

DomGom TheFather said:


> There's still time to plant beans.
> If you pull the beans, you could end up with a table pumkin or two. It's just going to need a little fertilizer and light cropping, later.
> When i was in an apartment, i grew blue hubbard squash in a Rubbermaid bin on the deck. It was stunted so the fruit was small but it worked.


That's a much better idea, the beans could go in a better spot anyways.


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Blackberries on the way.



Raspberries are late. I cut them back.


Grapes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Some lettuce in my grandpa's garden for the tortoise and dubias.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Matts inverts

When I grow lettuce, I forget to harvest it so it starts growing tall like sticks so I feed it to my horses. It’s also super hot in my area so it dries out quick and gets brown spots on it.


----------



## moricollins

Here's our backyard, corner garden, largely perennials.




There's also the front yard Garden and the vegetable garden but I didn't take pictures of them yet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DomGom TheFather

It's like pappy always said,
You gotta put that hoe to work!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## l4nsky

I don't have the land and container gardens aren't my thing, but here's my dad's current garden. 


I believe this year its cantaloupe, watermelon, cucumber, tomatoes, sweet potatoes, and banana peppers (asparagus is always there). The tomatoes and sweet potatoes are family heirlooms at this point. I couldn't tell you what variety they are, but they're the same ones my grandparents grew and every year the seeds/seed potatoes are saved for next year.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Westicles

DomGom TheFather said:


> It's like pappy always said,
> You gotta put that hoe to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389282


Haha!!!!!! Awesome garden and tarantula pro? How do you find the time?


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Westicles said:


> Haha!!!!!! Awesome garden and tarantula pro? How do you find the time?


I've yet to make a dollar off T's. Lol
Nothing ever takes it _all_ up. It's just an hour here and there. Beats watching TV.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

It's officially berry season!


Mulberry and blackberry.
The best part is, they haven't even peaked, yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 8 legged

We had two subtropical weeks here, everything that shouldn't grow has skyrocketed!


----------



## DomGom TheFather

8 legged said:


> We had two subtropical weeks here, everything that shouldn't grow has skyrocketed!


We got a boost this year.
Mellow spring.
A warm dry period during flower. Then, some cool rain. Now, hot and mainly dry for fruit to set. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Gross.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

DomGom TheFather said:


> View attachment 389884
> 
> Gross.


Flags, flowers, and fur friends. So gross!


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

I lost all my beans and lettuce to the epic heat wave even though they got watered twice a day. Kinda discouraging but at least they grow fast so I can have another chance.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> Flags, flowers, and fur friends. So gross!


It's my lawn.
Three dogs will wreck your grass quicker than than a slip n slide.


aprilmayjunebugs said:


> I lost all my beans and lettuce to the epic heat wave even though they got watered twice a day. Kinda discouraging but at least they grow fast so I can have another chance.


There's still time. 
Throw those beans down all over the place.

How's your pumpkin?


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

DomGom TheFather said:


> It's my lawn.
> Three dogs will wreck your grass quicker than than a slip n slide.


Everything else looks fantastic regardless.



DomGom TheFather said:


> How's your pumpkin?


On it's way to take over the world, lol. Gains like 4 inches a day. Thanks for asking  I'll get some pics today while I am cleaning and pruning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

l4nsky said:


> I don't have the land and container gardens aren't my thing, but here's my dad's current garden.
> View attachment 389398
> 
> I believe this year its cantaloupe, watermelon, cucumber, tomatoes, sweet potatoes, and banana peppers (asparagus is always there). The tomatoes and sweet potatoes are family heirlooms at this point. I couldn't tell you what variety they are, but they're the same ones my grandparents grew and every year the seeds/seed potatoes are saved for next year.


Looks beautiful!!! Is STL for St. Louis?


----------



## l4nsky

8 legged said:


> Looks beautiful!!! Is STL for St. Louis?


Yep, we're about 30-40 mins north of STL, on the Illinois side of the Mississippi River.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 8 legged

l4nsky said:


> Yep, we're about 30-40 mins north of STL, on the Illinois side of the Mississippi River.


Oh man, I think I need a second life to see all  I want to see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Ok, maybe not the world, possibly the neighborhood.










Gourds are fun. I really wouldn't mind becoming a pumpkin farmer if I had some land

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

First passion fruit flower!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Early Saturday to late Tuesday. My estimation was pretty close.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

It has begun.






Filling in nice.
Amazing what three weeks will do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## schmiggle

Love the lilies! What're the other pictures of?


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Passion fruit, 49 days between the pic in my first post and this one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Some tomato, pepper, pomegranate and little lemons:









Today's harvest:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## schmiggle

Tarantulafeets said:


> Some tomato, pepper, pomegranate and little lemons:
> View attachment 392427
> 
> View attachment 392428
> 
> View attachment 392429
> 
> View attachment 392430
> 
> 
> Today's harvest:
> View attachment 392431


I LOVE pomegranate. I am so jealous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

schmiggle said:


> Love the lilies! What're the other pictures of?


Catnip.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Dahlias... Finally.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Dinner is served.
Thanks magic dirt.


Also... DAHLIAS!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 8 legged

I built two raised beds!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DomGom TheFather

8 legged said:


> I built two raised beds!
> View attachment 393158


Holy mackerel!
What are you gonna plant in them?


----------



## 8 legged

My chilli plants, of course,  my wife will take care of the rest - zucchini, cucumber, etc.
Your stuff looks really delicious!


----------



## DomGom TheFather

8 legged said:


> My chilli plants, of course,


Ahh. I should have guessed. 
Well, there's plenty of depth for whatever gourd your wife chooses. Very cool, dude!

My peppers did poorly this year.
I only have a few small plants in containers and they're just starting to flower. I did Thai chillies this year for the first time and I'm already regretting it. Should have stuck with my chocolate habaneros but you don't know what works till you try.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

You don't got the grapes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 8 legged

DomGom TheFather said:


> You don't got the grapes.
> View attachment 393174
> View attachment 393175
> 
> View attachment 393177
> View attachment 393178


I live in the middle of a wine region

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

8 legged said:


> I live in the middle of a wine region


But do you got 'em? Lol.
Five bucks says half mine end up coming out the backend of a bird.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 8 legged

I don't grow any myself, I live from the neighbors, so to speak.
But I like grapes, so real ones - with seeds and not the dirt without them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

__





						Google-Ergebnis für https://www.vielweib.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/volkach-2264.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Marshmallow.




Hostas

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Would you care fore a berry?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

I really like how you use your garden!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

8 legged said:


> I really like how you use your garden!


Thank you.
I've got a little of everything spread out everywhere. One day, there won't be any room left but that's not yet. I don't do bad for an acre and a half.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Marshmallow what now? That's a beautiful flower, I want it.


DomGom TheFather said:


> Would you care fore a berry?
> View attachment 393194
> 
> View attachment 393190
> View attachment 393192
> View attachment 393193


It does look delicious though.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> Marshmallow what now? That's a beautiful flower, I want it.


It's very pretty.
It also cures stomach ulcers.
Fixed mine.



aprilmayjunebugs said:


> It does look delicious though.


They're actually pretty pleasant and a little sweet.
There's nothing about them that would tell you how dangerous eating them could be.
I think that's why it got such a bad wrap.
Wouldn't take a handful to put someone down for a dirt nap. Mine are fenced out of the way with a sign. The kids were told what they are from the time they could walk. I think it's gorgeous and deserves a place.


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

DomGom TheFather said:


> It's very pretty.
> It also cures stomach ulcers.
> Fixed mine.


So but what is it? 



DomGom TheFather said:


> Wouldn't take a handful to put someone down for a dirt nap. Mine are fenced out of the way with a sign. The kids were told what they are from the time they could walk. I think it's gorgeous and deserves a place.


It is gorgeous, the sign is a smart move.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> So but what is it?


 marsh mallow
(Althaea officinalis)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stardust1986

Poonjab said:


> The tweekers tried to grow a garden in my neighborhood. It looks like crap


Our tweakers just yell inanities and ask for money : ) I would love to have herb garden


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

DomGom TheFather said:


> marsh mallow
> (Althaea officinalis)


Never heard of it, lol. A space in the first mention might have helped 
Thanks for giving me something new to look in to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poonjab

Stardust1986 said:


> Our tweakers just yell inanities and ask for money : ) I would love to have herb garden


Oh trust me, the ones in my neighborhood do that too. No clue why they thought a garden was anywhere near their skill sets. They can’t even take care of themselves, let alone a garden.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

So, i was in the garden picking some summer squash and weeding when i found THIS.


I didn't even plant any watermelon. 
Had to have come from the compost.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1 | Award 1


----------



## l4nsky

DomGom TheFather said:


> So, i was in the garden picking some summer squash and weeding when i found THIS.
> View attachment 393870
> 
> I didn't even plant any watermelon.
> Had to have come from the compost.


Lmao, volunteer watermelon. That's new.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

It's August and the sun is going down.
You know what that means...
DATURA TIME!


Datura stramonium.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moricollins

One of our flower beds

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DomGom TheFather

moricollins said:


> One of our flower beds
> 
> View attachment 394607


Coleus and morning glories have to look great together. What color or type are the glories?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins

DomGom TheFather said:


> Coleus and morning glories have to look great together. What color or type are the glories?


I have no idea, my wife does the flower choosing lol.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Lmao!!!!!
Don't time just make fools of us all.
It's not a watermelon!
It's turning orange! 
It's a pumpkin and I'm a damn fool.
I didn't plant any of those, either but it makes way more sense. I was so eager to believe. I even thought to myself, "Boy, those leaves are different than i remember for a melon. Must be the variety." 
I'm such a retard.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Wild Dagga.
Leonotis leonurus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Mimosa pudica

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather



Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Where's the jealous emoji?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

A little night and day.


Datura metel... black




Hands down my favorite flower in the garden.
She always shows right before my birthday.
Much prouder and more handsome than stramonium with a similar but stronger perfume and larger flowers. They begin to open after dark and reach peak between one and three in the morning. By the time the sun hits them they're done and already wilting. Each bloom is a one night deal. Catching it in the moonlight makes you wish you were a moth.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DomGom TheFather

For the sauce.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## schmiggle

DomGom TheFather said:


> View attachment 396718
> 
> For the sauce.


Very nice! What varieties?


----------



## DomGom TheFather

schmiggle said:


> Very nice! What varieties?


Black cherry and old German.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

The sauce.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Squirrels

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Roots.
It's what for dinner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Pomegranite


Pepper


Lemon








Pollen



This lovely fellow came by

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

My watermelon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## l4nsky

DomGom TheFather said:


> My watermelon
> View attachment 398716


Must be some new xanthic cultivar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

It's the end of the season. 
Monkshood proves it.


But cooler temperatures aren't so bad.
Daturas can hang on for a day.


And shiitake logs get to do their thing.



I did finally get some peppers.
The Thai chillies didn't like my soil too much but ended up producing in pots. It took all freaking year to get small plants to spit out a few. They're hot. Good flavor. Just didn't perform well in PA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## schmiggle

DomGom TheFather said:


> It's the end of the season.
> Monkshood proves it.
> View attachment 401726
> 
> But cooler temperatures aren't so bad.
> Daturas can hang on for a day.
> View attachment 401727
> 
> And shiitake logs get to do their thing.
> View attachment 401728
> View attachment 401729
> 
> I did finally get some peppers.
> The Thai chillies didn't like my soil too much but ended up producing in pots. It took all freaking year to get small plants to spit out a few. They're hot. Good flavor. Just didn't perform well in PA.
> View attachment 401730


Love seeing people grow shiitake. Yours are looking really nice. Those monkshood are looking lovely as well.

I wonder if maybe with how wet PA is the peppers would appreciate a sandy soil. IIRC northeastern US was very wet this year all summer, which they probably didn't love.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

schmiggle said:


> Love seeing people grow shiitake. Yours are looking really nice. Those monkshood are looking lovely as well.
> 
> I wonder if maybe with how wet PA is the peppers would appreciate a sandy soil. IIRC northeastern US was very wet this year all summer, which they probably didn't love.


Shiitake are easy breezy. I inoculated those logs like six years ago. 

I think between the clay soil, wet weather and short season, the variety just isn't well suited. I'm sure if i started them earlier and put them in a raised bed, they'd do better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matts inverts

Hey, do any of y’all know what this is? I found it under my plum tree.


----------



## Tarantuland

Matts inverts said:


> Hey, do any of y’all know what this is? I found it under my plum tree.


Mushroom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matts inverts

Thanks. I meant what species. I Think it’s a haystack cap but I don’t know


----------



## Poonjab

Matts inverts said:


> Hey, do any of y’all know what this is? I found it under my plum tree.


Kinda looks like a psychedelic. Can’t quite put a name to the type though.


----------



## Matts inverts

I know. I’m screwed if it’s a wavy cap. I live in SoCal. It possibly contains small amounts of cilicybin if it’s the hayfield but not enough to trip even if you eat a cluster. I can’t pin the specific species though


----------



## Poonjab

These buggers. But can’t put a name to them.


----------



## Matts inverts

The stem when I picked had black and were less floppy at the top. Probably same genus or something. Hold up one second


----------



## Matts inverts

Maybe


----------



## schmiggle

It's usually impossible to identify little brown mushrooms from an image. If I had to pick an ID, I'd say @Poonjab is on the money and it's probably in one of the coprinoid genera. If so, that would make it not psychedelic (and I'm pretty much positive it isn't anyway just looking at it).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Don't eat wild mushrooms unless you know your stuff. This goes double for psychedelics. You're better off going to your trusted local drug dealer or crazy hippy friend for your journey fix, ya crackpot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

To be clear, i was just being playful and am aware the question was most likely solely for identification/curiosity. I don't condone the use of scheduled substances but beyond that, little field mushrooms have more look alikes than an Alabama family reunion. Without a good eye, microscope and prints,(or possibly even with), you might be wrong about what you think you see. They're still pretty little things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle

DomGom TheFather said:


> I don't condone the use of scheduled substances


 booooooring

But yeah, there are very few mushrooms that can be positively IDed without a microscope and spore prints.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Oh, boy oh boy oh boy.
Getting to be that time of year.


Burned it.



Tilled it.



Chickens

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Introvertebrate

DomGom TheFather said:


> Oh, boy oh boy oh boy.
> Getting to be that time of year.
> Burned it.
> Tilled it.
> Chickens


Good time for them now that egg prices are going through the roof.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Introvertebrate said:


> Good time for them now that egg prices are going through the roof.


They're a pain. Lol
Keeping mulch where you want it becomes impossible when there's chickens in the yard.


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Mom's peppers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

The self-made raised bed has already proven itself last year! Chillies, peppers, lettuce, tomatoes, etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

It's early yet and I'm still workin on it but i have some stuff going. Trying to make my way into a no till situation. The weed pressure here is just bananas.


Peas are up.



Onions in the back.


Put eggplants out last week.


I was late starting my peppers and tomatoes so they're gonna need another week or two on the porch.



My daughter planted a bunch of beans right after the rows were formed and before a thunderstorm so we'll see where the ended up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

No watermelons?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> No watermelons?


Na. They didn't exactly turn out like i had hoped, last year. Must have been some weird blight or somethin. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Awwww yeah.
We is poppin off!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Getting ready to plant a few brassicas and carrots for fall, maybe some extrea greens going in, but otherwise it's controlled chaos. Everything is doing pretty good. Broccoli rabe and peas are done other than what i let go to seed. Tomatoes, eggplant and peppers look like they're setting. Beets and onions are small apples already. Green beans and basil. Sunflowers for fun and a sorghum experiment. Amaranth to round things. Squash is a squirt. Stopped fighting the purslane by the pathway. It wants to be there and it tastes good so screw it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A cave cricket

My garden grows just fine thank you.


----------



## schmiggle

A cave cricket said:


> My garden grows just fine thank you.


No pics?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Hummingbird moth dropped by for the catnip, stayed for the lemon balm.
Little suckers are quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

They can't resist.
Everybody likes catnip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

+

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Live show, tonight.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 8 legged

Chilli party...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Getting to the end of the season.
Running out of daylight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------

